# R.I.P Rob



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

I've been putting it off and the fact that my computer wasn't working added to it,but I know that a great fish like Rob deserves it. R.I.P Rob I will miss you much.:blueworry::sob::blueshake::BIGsad::BIGweepy:


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Aww.... I'm so sorry!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## FishyFishy321 (Jan 27, 2011)

BOBOBOBOBOBOB poor bob


----------

